# Drag radials?!?



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

For my 04 m6 goat I want to get drag radials for the back and it is a daily so I'm lookin for a good tire and a good track tire that will help me hook up.. Any sugestions?!?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

jegs


----------



## deputycrawford (Jan 16, 2010)

I have used BF Goodrich Drag radials and driven them in the rain. Not bad, you just have to slow down until its dry. If thats out of the question then just pick an ultra performance all season radial. 

Jerry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never had a complaint with my Mickeys.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

The Nitto dr's are ideal for a daily driver, Even in the rain, The MT's do require drag bags and fender alteration to fit without rubbing in a 275 size, And there have been issues with them in the rain, The Nitto's however do fit without fender alterations and drag bags in the 275 size, I have ran both tires. Plus the Nitto doesn't look like a drag radial from a distant for the sleeper look, I don't recommend either tire for the winter driving.


----------



## 04Black Goat (Dec 5, 2009)

How are these I might go with them? -*Nitto Tires NT555R EXTREME DRAG P275/40R17 93V *


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Using drag radials on a DD makes no sense.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Drag radials on a dd does make sense, Especially if more power mods are added, On the stock radials I can't even begin to hook up even from a 35-45 mph roll. The Nitto's in 245 or even the 275 size will fit without any additional mods, drag bags, fenders rolled,etc,, I have had the BF Goodrich dr's they were the first ones I tried on the GTO Because I had good results on my Camaro with them, The issue I had with the BFG's was the sidewalls split out, I tried the Nitto's in 245's Great results, The MT's had issues in the rain and everyone knew you had a dr on the car from a distant, Now I'm back to the Nitto's in a 275 size, Now issues thus far, Especially in the rain, And its not so obvious that your on dr's.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I dunno man, I think once you hit the point you can't hook with street tires you are no longer a DD and you need to find a beater.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

crzygoat said:


> How are these I might go with them? -*Nitto Tires NT555R EXTREME DRAG P275/40R17 93V *


Perfect fit without any other mods required ( dragbags, rolled/ cut fenders, inner fender mods/ shocks altered/ wheels studs). These tires run narrow compared to the MT's in a 275 size and mount on the stock GTO rims perfect, They do pretty well in the rain until they get worn down, Then they are like any other dr.


----------



## BMR Sales (Feb 12, 2009)

I would look into the Nittos as others have said. They are really the perfect mix of performance and longevity as far as drag radials go. On my 99 Trans Am I used to own I would get 20k-25k out of a set and they would handle very well in adverse conditions as long as they weren't super worn out. The Mickey Thompson and BFG drag radials are way too sketchy in the rain and are in my opinion too soft to daily drive. The life span of the tire isn't nearly what the Nittos are.


----------



## offaxis (Jul 28, 2005)

crzygoat said:


> For my 04 m6 goat I want to get drag radials for the back and it is a daily so I'm lookin for a good tire and a good track tire that will help me hook up.. Any sugestions?!?


What size rims are you running?
I run the 265/40/18 inch mickey thompson drag radials. The 18`s unlike the 17`s have a real tire tread pattern like a nittos so they will channel water like a regualr tire until they a bald. They are pretty damn sticky too. Ive done 1.54 60 fts on them but I expect better soon.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

BMR Sales said:


> I would look into the Nittos as others have said. They are really the perfect mix of performance and longevity as far as drag radials go. On my 99 Trans Am I used to own I would get 20k-25k out of a set and they would handle very well in adverse conditions as long as they weren't super worn out. The Mickey Thompson and BFG drag radials are way too sketchy in the rain and are in my opinion too soft to daily drive. The life span of the tire isn't nearly what the Nittos are.


 :confused wich Nitto tire are you talking about? the NT01 or The NT 555R?


----------

